
Don’t Be Fooled: The Mac App Store Is Full of Scams - aq3cn
http://www.howtogeek.com/281849/dont-be-fooled-the-mac-app-store-is-full-of-scams/
======
aq3cn
HTG really has been very vocal about issues pertaining shady apps available
anywhere. I can understand it must be very difficult for an newcomer to not
get crapware on their PC (including mac). Here are the similar previous issues
raised by HTG.

[http://www.howtogeek.com/207692/yes-every-freeware-
download-...](http://www.howtogeek.com/207692/yes-every-freeware-download-
site-is-serving-crapware-heres-the-proof/)

[http://www.howtogeek.com/198622/heres-what-happens-when-
you-...](http://www.howtogeek.com/198622/heres-what-happens-when-you-install-
the-top-10-download.com-apps/)

[http://www.howtogeek.com/218764/warning-don’t-download-
softw...](http://www.howtogeek.com/218764/warning-don’t-download-software-
from-sourceforge-if-you-can-help-it/)

I want to see if Apple does something substantial as MS and sourceforge did,
to counter the accusations by HTG.

